# How much has the COVID pandemic affected you



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

On a scale of 1 to 10 - combination of socially, financially and psychologically. (1 = hardly at all, 10 = devastating)


----------



## Knight (May 7, 2020)

For me  0 would work


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

2 for me. I live alone and am retired, so social isolation has no effect on me. I receive my SSI and pension, so I am still getting money. My only problem has been getting a few groceries, but I can work around that.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2020)

Another 0.

Sometimes I feel bad that it hasn't impacted me more.

So many people have suffered so much and here I sit.

The whole notion of essential vs non-essential makes me feel the gap widening between the haves and the have-nots.


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2020)

Socially - About an 8.  A lot of my life is spent socializing with friends, and for the last month and a half, I've been living alone, aside from zoom family meetings twice a week.

Economically - Hard to say. My stocks have gone down along with everybody else's, but I wasn't planning to sell them any time soon anyway, and they will probably come back up. In fact, I think they did very well today. I am fortunate enough not to be hurting financially in any serious way.

Psychologically - About a 3.  I'm not a depressed type of person, and I have lots of entertainment at my disposal, so I do have plenty to distract me. But there is a certain sadness to having to put on a mask every time I go near other people.  Today was a really beautiful day, and I enjoyed a walk by myself on our golf course, breathing the delicious fresh air with the mask off.  So I'm a lot better off than many people, but will be much happier when this damn thing is over.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 7, 2020)

Financially, bad if you look at the stock market, but then our income has not been affected. Dave gets a pension and social security, I get my teacher pension. Emotionally I'm pretty whacked out of shape, but I'm coming to grips. But we really miss traveling. Had trips to Santa Fe and OK City and South Padre Island planned. Las Vegas was looking good. Also had intentions of going to Key West.  Not seeing our friends has been difficult. We have seen the fam, so that's good. But damn, this sucks.


----------



## Duster (May 7, 2020)

Maybe a 1 financially because of retirement money in the stock market going down, but it's recovering and I've even made some $ through trading in these last few weeks.  Being retired, we get the same amount of pay as usual. 

Since I'm a homebody anyway, hanging around the house is normal for me.  We went camping for a week with friends, we check on family, go to stores, go bike riding, and use the restaurant takeout options. We have enough property to spend time outside everyday without seeing other people.  With the home improvement stores being open, we've been doing projects.  We've also ordered things online to improve our quality of life. 

Mentally, I'd say 0.  I don't buy into the, "Be very afraid" message of the Tell LIE Vision.  Why would anyone believe proven liars?
Being able to discern when someone is feeding you propaganda is important.  Not losing your ability to think and reason goes a long way toward a healthy mentality.


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2020)

I'm probably at an overall 4.  Financial impact so far is minimal.  But I'm less resilient, less able to cope with stress, less motivated to get anything done.  

I miss my kids, my grands and my friends. I miss going to the store without the rigamarole of masks, gloves, hand sanitizer, CC in the pocket, don't touch the phone, be aware of social distancing, bring a printed list, etc., and second guessing every trip before leaving the house. (Do I really NEED to go out today or should this wait a few days?) 

Realizing that much of the above will likely continue through the summer and beyond is what's truly stressing me out.


----------



## Keesha (May 8, 2020)

Zero.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 8, 2020)

About 5.  We're not much affected financially and we don't get paranoid about shopping or going out for walks etc.. It's an inconvenience sometimes at the shops, but otherwise it's business as usual.

What really annoys us is not being able to go off in the campervan or to the theatre, pub, historic buildings etc .  We had to cancel our European holiday and can't drive down to see our girls.   

When all this is over, we're going to have one hell of a holiday.


----------



## rgp (May 8, 2020)

Zero.....And I have to say , about the same for my neighborhood.  Kids out playing in the street, joggers going by, dog walkers everyday , etc & so-on.......and have yet to see a mask.


----------



## Judycat (May 8, 2020)

I'll say a 2 as well. Too many people on edge. People have always been easily offended but irritation has been turned up significantly. Too bad.


----------



## Liberty (May 8, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Another 0.
> 
> Sometimes I feel bad that it hasn't impacted me more.
> 
> ...


Know what you mean Aunt Bea, we are doing "embarrassingly fine" here and would wish the same for all those less fortunate folks, including, but not limited to those suffering from the virus or lack of finances.  All the "hunker downers".


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 8, 2020)

(1) My life is not impacted much, since I'm used to 'living small.'  

One sad thing happened yesterday:  A lady walking her dog went by, without a mask, as I was mowing... Back-story coming...

I had seen her once last summer while I was pouring cement edging along my driveway, but only exchanged a greeting and spent a moment petting her dog.  She appeared to be around my age - an unknown neighbor I really wanted to get to know.

I wanted to engage her in conversation yesterday, but since neither of us had masks, I didn't dare.  I stopped the rider about 15 feet from her and the dog and just waved.


----------



## Liberty (May 8, 2020)

Em, sometimes you kind of "forget" about the social distancing...especially with neighbors.  Wonder how long it will take of this for us to get it in our DNA and it just becomes naturally to stand way back...lol.  My neighbor on the acreage next door came over the other day and we did remember to keep our distance, but gotta tell you, it felt real strange...and it was "happy hour", which any other time we would have sat on the back deck enjoying a cold glass of wine!


----------



## Liberty (May 8, 2020)

Miss the kids, for sure.  They used to fly down to stay with us about 4 or 5 times a year. Grandson, baby & wife were coming to see us this fall.  Probably that's evaporated, of course.  It is what it is, isn't it?!  Skype is ok but its sure not the same as seeing them in person.  Just so grateful everyone is healthy and doing well!


----------



## IrisSenior (May 8, 2020)

Socially - probably a 5 - miss my daughter and grandkids and visiting siblings
Financially - 0 (have a call with financial manager to talk next week so that could go up)
Psychologically - 8  - Let me clarify - I feel others pain especially family and I want to fix everything and make everyone happy. My 2 sons that are essential workers, everyday that they go in I think about them getting infected. Sometimes I want to run out to the road and scream: "I don't want this, I don't need this, why do others have to suffer because of this".

While shopping for groceries one day before the virus, I remember being a bit disgusted with all the food on the shelves and how many choices we have while other places are starving.

Ok, rant over.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2020)

The News on the TV seems to affect my mood and so I am not watching it as much.  Listening to music instead a lot.  I had been feeling down and worried about getting the virus living in a busy apt. building and people without masks talking to me but I just don't come out of my apt. at busy times.  I walk my dog very early and very late.  So, with that I am doing a lot better.  I am not coming into contact with anyone much now.

I do miss talking to people and having my dog play with other dogs.  And I know she does not understand why I have not been allowing her to socialize either.  So that is bothersome--I'd say about a 5.

My brother probably won't be coming to town this year because of the pandemic.  I do miss talking to him face-to-face.  

I wish I could go out to a restaurant and have a nice  meal safely but don't believe it's possible at this time.  Would like to have a good time with my friend at a restaurant but that won't happen.  

The whole pandemic thing is depressing if one allows it to get to them.  I have my good days and my not so good days, probably like everyone else.

I'd say altogether it's affecting me overall about a 6.  That's right now.  Maybe tomorrow the number will go down.


----------



## kburra (May 13, 2020)

Not at all!


----------

